# PIMP MY DA - Impreza WRBlue style'ee



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

As some of you may know, recovering from an operation and need to fill my time some how, so stared to clean up some of my detailing kit, and thought about a "PIMP My DA" Style thread to cheer me up with a write up if any of you need something to do just like me.

Hardness Scale 1 being the easiest and 10 being the hardest 10, I award this a 2.

Sadly no photo graphs of taking apart but just reverse the putting together and you will be fine.

Screw the collar to the DAS 6, 3 screws tighten



















Put the cast offset thingy on and screw tight while pressing the lock button on the back of DAS to lock the motor.




























Push the Barings with the nut attached, back into its hole and slip in the rubber grommet.



















Next put on the counter weight and tighten the two screws holding it in place



















now push on the rubber head cap of the DA and attach your handle if needed




























Now you're done stand back and admire your work.

For the collar spraying I just wet sanded the old yellow one and primered it twice with standard grey primer, and then gave it 3 light coatings of Subaru Impreza World Rally Blue Spray paint, (Rattle can), if I have some I would have ran over some clear lacquer. Then just waited for it to dry and reassembled.





































ALL DONE,,,,,....:thumb:

please note nor i or autobrite direct will take any responsibility for loss of equipment or life or limb, if you should so choose to do any of the above.























































Team AB

+any one else think the DA stripped back looks like a mini rotary? :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking good mate, liking the blue! If your really that bored i can find some lovely work to do:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Looking good mate, liking the blue! If your really that bored i can find some lovely work to do:lol:


thanks but im off ill, i do have Mrs Autobrite detailer to thank if im honest for some of the work.....:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> thanks but im off ill, i do have Mrs Autobrite detailer to thank if im honest for some of the work.....:thumb:


lol, keeping you on ya toes buddy - take it easy:thumb:

Oh i have that lovely box for you here by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> lol, keeping you on ya toes buddy - take it easy:thumb:
> *
> Oh i have that lovely box for you here by the way*










i can only hope...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> i can only hope...


Oh yes - pure gold


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

lol, what you like... :thumb:

Reckon you should 'sticker bomb' the rest of it.

Propa pimp style

:wave:

*EDIT* > I'll have one of those little golden boxes too please. ta


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I like it Ste, might do mine in the week


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

steves cleenz said:


> I like it Ste, might do mine in the week


but the week after you will change the colour, never known anyone colour change so much.. hehe


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Come on then, whos going to be the first to vinyl wrap their DA 

3M Di Noc anyone?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Come on then, whos going to be the first to vinyl wrap their DA
> 
> 3M Di Noc anyone?


NICE idea lol..

im thinking of spraying my guard man utd red (well ford radiant red)
also have ford black, audi cornflour blue, acrylic black and chevvy bel air blue.

not sure on colour yet..

got some gloss black vinyl aswell.. but dont think it would stand up well to the use of the DA...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> NICE idea lol..
> 
> im thinking of spraying my guard man utd red (well ford radiant red)
> also have ford black, audi cornflour blue, acrylic black and chevvy bel air blue.
> ...


just go for it, i have added a few more bits blue was well, i will up load them now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

i do not recommend the button, as its a pain in the @55 to get back on and working.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: you have too much time on your hands..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: you have too much time on your hands..


im recovering.... :thumb:


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I like that. Might well try it on my old Silverline unit!


----------

